# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  dss,datawarhousing,framework,cmm

## zahra_m.majidi

سلام
یه چند تا سوال داشتم.ممنون می شم بهم جواب بدید.

1)تفاوت dss با datawarhousing را بیان کنید.

2)درباره ی frame work و cmm اطلاعاتی می خواستم.

ممنون.

----------


## miimii

(CMM"(Capability Maturity Model"  مدلی است  برای قابلیت بلوغ سازمانی
برای بلوغ سازمانی 5 مرحله تعریف شده است :

1)مرحله مقدماتی (Initial)
این اولین مرحله است که ممکن است هر سازمانی در آن قرار داشته باشد در این مرحله هیچ قانونی حکمفرما نیست و حتی گاهی هرج و مرج نیز برقرار می باشد لذا برای رسیدن به این مرحله احتیاج به انجام هیچ فرآیند اصلی (Key Process )نمی باشد.

2)مرحله تکرار پذیر (Repeatable)
مرحله ای است که سازمان تا حدی قانونمند شده است به عبارتی سازمان در این مرحله می تواند میتواند موفقیت های قبلی خود را در شرایط مشابه تکرار کند .لازم به ذکر است اگر مشتری درصدد انتخاب سازمانی برای پشتیبانی محصولات خریداری شده میباشد این مرحله Minimum Level برای انتخاب می باشد.

3)مرحله سازمان تعریف شده( Defined)
در این مرحله بر اساس قانونمندی نسبی که در سطح سازمان حکمفرماست دستورالعمل ها و رویه و استانداردهایی در سطح سازمان تعریف و مستند سازی می شود و می توان در این مرحله سرویسهای ارائه شده را به طور منسجم سازماندهی کرد و ارتقا داد.

4)مرحله مدیریت پذیر(Managed)
در این مرحله سازمان در جایگاهی قرار دارد که می تواند اهداف کیفی کمیت پذیر را شناسایی کرده و ارتقا دهد، به عبارتی می تواند نسبت به کیفیت ارزیابی کمیتی داشته باشد.

5)مرحله بهینه سازی(Optimizing)
در این مرحله سازمان می تواند برنامه ریزی های کوتاه مدت و میان مدت داشته و اهداف خاصی را بر اساس این برنامه ها تعیین کند.دراین جایگاه سازمان میتواند تکنولوژی و یا سرویس جدید ارائه دهد و ارتقاء مداوم داشته باشد.

برای ورود به هر مرحله باید فرآیند اصلی آن مرحله اجرا شود به طور مثال :
در مرحله دوم،مرحله تکرار پذیر، 7 فرآیند اصلی وجود دارد. 4 فرآیند مدیریتی و 3 فرآیند پشتیبانی.
فرآیندهای مدیریتی:
•مدیریت تعهدات خدمتی
•برنامه ریزی برای سرویس
•پیگیری سرویس
•مدیریت پیمانکاران

فرآیندهای پشتیبانی:
•مدیریت پیکر بندی
•مدیریت وقایع
•تضمین کیفیت سرویس




البته امیدوارم منظورتان از CMM همین بوده باشه

----------

